# Speeder's Halloween 09 walk-through



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Alright after years of not posting anything worth something. I've finally taken the time to figure out how to do it. So here is my 09 Walk-through. Criticism and positive feedback is much appreciated. Sorry for the poor quality. I need some help in that section.

Halloween 09 :: 09 Halloween Walk-through video by thefireguy - Photobucket


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow thefireguy that was awesome! Just think you were holding out on us for two years! I want to do lightning for my graveyard this year and I thought you definitely nailed it. Your graveyard is very spooky looking. Great job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a really great haunt. Loved the lightning. Were those funkins, or pumpkins? That was alot of work you put into the carving.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic Chris..really loved how all of your colors worked for you!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic haunt, the lighting is very well done!


----------



## Meeps (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad you got it figured out  Hope to see you again in chat sometime.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Great atmosphere! I liked the smoking cauldron the witch was stirring, was that just a small fogger or dried ice?


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies. I've had a bunch of requests regarding the faux fire. I will post a how too shortly so keep an eye out for it. Regarding the pumpkins those indeed were the fake Michael's pumpkins I picked up for 40% off each last year. I decided to go with those because I was tired of carving 10 pumpkins a year and they went bad before Halloween. So spending a couple of hours on each one was well worth it. I was also spending a lot of $$ of candles from darkcandles. I actually decided to do all fake candles except for the pillars next to the door only for the smell. I'll post pictures of the pumpkins soon as well. I used a foam cutting tool.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry I missed your question Halstead. I used a small fogger piped in. I'm going to switch it to a continuous fogger (V-950 supper fogger). You wouldn't know it from the video but I run it through a small fog chiller but it was so small that the ice melted very quickly so I will build another of those as well. The fog will come out over the top and sink to the ground with the chiller which is a way wicked effect. Here is a video of the witch in action.









Halloween 2009 videos :: WitchRotated.mp4 video by thefireguy - Photobucket


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Effin awesome!! Leave it to the fireguy for the best flames. Your mausoleum turned out fantastic as well. Going to go look for your how-to on the flames -if it's up yet. I love the whole feel of your haunt, I must come check it out this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've got a great looking graveyard, and the lighting is perfect. Do you have some still photos?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

WitchRotated.mp4 <<- video


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

For those of you who were asking here is my How-to on the faux flaming cauldrons.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=461838#post461838


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

sweeeet haunt


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job on your haunt!! The fire columns were incredibly well done, and I'll be using your tutorial for my demon prop. Thanks for taking the time to post it, I had been looking for something along those lines, and yours is perfect. Again sweet job on the haunt!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow that was really great. Great lighting and prop arrangement. The low lying fog in the fenced in graveyard was really cool


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

NICE WORK! I like the gravekeeper with the lantern, the witch looked great,the pumpkins were great and i really liked the lighting throughout. The haunt was set up in a nice layout also.Very good job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ditto what SpiderRider said.

Those flames look real. I really like the strobes in the cemetery. What kind of lights do you use. I have 1 work-light that lights up my entire front yard, which is small. Maybe smaller lights would be more subtle.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

LOVE IT!! Nice job!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks again for the great comments. It fuels my motivation. As for the strobes I use two 750 watt chauvet strobes linked together and controlled by a lighting controller that is sound activated. I'm actually thinking, if I have the money, to switch to LED light bars controlled by the firefly lightning controller. http://www.lights-alive.com/ctrl_firefly.html It is absolutely bad @$$. But very pricey.


----------

